# A watercolor of my Gracie...



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

I painted this in December from a photo that my husband took of Gracie over Thanksgiving. I want to do another one that has her face in it, but I loved this picture.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:shock: oooooh, VERY PRETTY.  Great Job!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Thats lovely


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

O I love that well done.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

That's really really nice!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Your very talented!!  



sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

that is beautiful! :shock: i love it. i agree, very talented!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow :shock: that is so cool awesome job !!! :wave:


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

That is a wonderful picture of your dog. Very pretty.


----------



## azusaheart (Mar 5, 2005)

This painting is so gorgeous. You definitely captured the message and mood of the moment. I love watercolors and would love to learn.


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

thanks for all of your comments and compliments! I really enjoyed painting that picture, and I'm planning to do some more of her in the near future.


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Wow! You are very talented. Great job


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

Very Very nice! I love it. You should make/sell them for people!


----------



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

> . You should make/sell them for people!


I've been thinking about that ever since you said it! Thanks!


----------



## chloebella (Feb 24, 2006)

Beautiful! You are very talented


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

I think you would make a fortune!  I would love to have one of my babies!


----------



## ddansik (Dec 26, 2005)

wonderfull picture great talent


----------

